# Electronic application of the Codes



## Little_Guy (Nov 9, 2009)

I  deal with several different levels of code users. It would be nice to be able to cut and paste different codes into the body of a document that you are developing. For instance, I am trying to put together a document for a state level seismic committee that shows how the Building code defines types of construction and occupancies. I really do not want to type all that code into the document. It would be nice to be able to paste an electronic copy into the document. Does anyone have electronic copies already developed?

Little_Guy


----------



## mjesse (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Electronic application of the Codes

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/


----------



## JBI (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Electronic application of the Codes

L_G - When you go to 'copy' a section (after highlighting it), use the drop menu at the top of the browser window... for some reason the 'right-click' function doesn't work.  :roll:


----------



## brudgers (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Electronic application of the Codes

http://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov/

Be sure to watch the video:





And of course the slideshow tour of code city:

http://picasaweb.google.com/Public.Reso ... 2525314514


----------



## jim baird (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Electronic application of the Codes

I know this forum represents a "splinter group" from the ICC one, but if you are an AHJ and a member of ICC they will issue you a free CD that grants access to two downloads of PDF copies of ICC codes.

I copy and paste pieces of the language a lot from my PDF copies when I write memos, letters, etc.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Electronic application of the Codes

Being relatively new to this:  Do you know if the ICC automatically offers its municipal members the free CD with each new code cycle?  I do have the 2006 and find it indispensable.  I would like to have the '09s, even though it's doubtful we will adopt.  The cost of the CD "suite", as I recall, is well over $350.


----------

